# When did you start training?



## Brinkleysmom2 (Jul 21, 2007)

I am thinking of starting Brinkley in puppy training when he is 10 weeks. Is this going to be too much for him to have to do an hour session at that age? I know at home he can only focus for at most 5 minutes when I work with him.

When did you all start your pups??


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Our pups did not start until all of their puppy shots were complete. We did training at home until that time, 3 months of age. The shots are for the protection of your pup.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

George was in puppy class at 13 weeks with the blessing of his vet. The most important thing imho is the personality of the trainer and what type/age are the other dogs in the class. We got lucky on both counts, great trainer and great dogs.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I started Cooper when he was just under 4 months. He has now been to 2 lessons and he loves it!!
I would have started him sooner but we were going away and I didn't want to have that interruption so I waited. I would have liked to have started at 3 months.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

We started around 10 weeks with a puppy class. They would socialize and play with the other dogs for part of the class. Really the class was teaching the owner how to work with the dog on their own. So the dogs weren't really focused/working for the whole hour. But it made it easier to work on things at home.

The class we went to required the puppys to have started their shots. Obviously they didn't have them all due to their ages, but we weren't concerned about it.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

I started working with him with sit and down when I got him, at 8 weeks, as well as alot of socialization with other puppies and people. Then at 11 weeks he went to his first class, with similar age puppies (12-13 weeks). But at 4 months he's really good with all commands, just wokring on increased distance now.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I think it's best to start training and socialization at an early age, but keep in mind that your puppy at 10-12 weeks is merely a toddler or young child at that point. The puppy's attention span isn't going to be very long (mere minutes).

Even at one year old, my dog could really only train/learn for about 25 minutes before he lost focus.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We started Thor at 10 weeks. They required he was up to date on the shots he should have and they recommended bordatella (kennel cough). Try to avoid a class time when your pup would normally be deep in slumber. 1/2 the class will probably be play and socialization and the other 1/2 teaches you.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

What is training? Carson just runs around the nieghborhood, and comes home when he want's food.... Just Kidding 

We started training the day he came home at 8.5 weeks. He had sit down, in the first few days.  We never went to classes, but did socialize and trained at home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The moment my dogs come home I start training them


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> The moment my dogs come home I start training them


Yup! Me too! Quiz started his training the night I got him with his first game of tug in the parking lot of the airport where I picked him up!

It's NEVER too early to start. I teach puppy classes for pups 7-16 weeks. Naturally they aren't expected to focus and *work* for the entire session of class, but it's a great experience for pup and owner when you find a well-run class.

Happy Training!

-Stephanie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

8+ weeks - Do they learn in classes OMG yes! 
They learn how to cope with noise and distractions - They learn who they can count on and who to look to for guidance...they gather confidence...in addition they learn tons about doggy body postures....

Do they learn 'the finer points' of obed in the actual classtime - sometimes.... but I find that most of the puppy's 'learning' is done at home....and that happens everyday from the minute they are placed in your arms!

I tend to think of puppy classes as instruction for myself with helpful observations from an attentive, objective instructor...


----------

